# Controlador PID



## JEA (Mar 6, 2007)

Hola que tal tengo un problema. Quiero realizar un PID a través del lenguaje de programación st
(lenguaje estructurado) espero que alguien me pueda ayudar.Un saludo


----------



## Perromuerto (Mar 6, 2007)

Mira este sitio:

http://perso.wanadoo.es/chyryes/circuitos/pid.htm

Saludos


----------

